# Boring 5mm Holes for Shelf Pins



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

First off, who makes metric size bits? I would need a 5mm. Secondly, I plan on using my new plunge router to bore shelf pin holes. A lot of holes.

Would there be any advantage to having a spiral bit over a straight flute? Would wear on the bit itself be a big issue? 

Gary Curtis


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

5 mm is sold at least by rockler but I see mm brad points being sold a lot in catalogs. I use a 5mm bit from Rockler that is designed for use with a drilling jigs. For a router bit, the closest thing may be a 3/16 spiral bit for plunge routing. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You want to get the best bit you can find for this job..
Because the hole is not to deep the standard bit will do the trick..
But with carb.tip type..made to plunge in with a flat bottom,note the cutter on TOP of the bit,,,

http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/cmtstraightmet.htm

http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/rbitindex.htm

5mm part number 811.050.11 with 1/4" shank...


Here's a small tip,,,,use a 3/4" brass guide,(this will give a place for the chips that come out of the hole) and make a line up pin with a 3/4" dowel rod...use the bit to put in a 5mm hole in the center of the dowel plug,then put the plug in the jig hole (3/4") and super glue one of the shelft pins in the dowel plug, make two...drill the 1st hole drop in the line up plug then do the next one and put the 2nd plug in place this will keep the jig set just right for the rest of the holes...


===========


garycurtis said:


> First off, who makes metric size bits? I would need a 5mm. Secondly, I plan on using my new plunge router to bore shelf pin holes. A lot of holes.
> 
> Would there be any advantage to having a spiral bit over a straight flute? Would wear on the bit itself be a big issue?
> 
> Gary Curtis


----------



## Greg_R (Dec 3, 2007)

HSS bits are sharper than carbide (i.e. cleaner cut in wood) but won't last as long between sharpenings. I recently had to cut a few thousand shelf pin holes and used an upcut spiral bit (solid carbide). I've seen some people use brad point drill bits... this works fine if you are just plunging (not routing channels) and if you run the router at a slower speed.

Are 1/4" pins & holes out of the question?


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

The nice folks at Lee Valley make metric straight bits down to a 6mm. Instead of standing on my head to locate a 5mm, they suggested using a 3/16" bit. The tiny amount of slop in the fit would be negliga, they assured me.

Gary Curtis


----------

